# green card



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

hi all i have just been reading other threads on green card and they are talking about having to renew them every year i am getting a us citizen parents visa as my son became a citizen he is married to an american girl and all his children were born there do we have to renew it every year no one have said this to us before :juggle:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the official source (the USCIS website) regarding renewal of green cards:

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/us...543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=7e8d96981298d010VgnVCM100

I may be missing something, but it appears as if your green card is valid for a period of 10 years. Now, there is (or used to be) a process whereby you had to report your address every year to the government. Perhaps that is what is being referred to in those posts that mention "renewing" your green card every year. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> hi all i have just been reading other threads on green card and they are talking about having to renew them every year i am getting a us citizen parents visa as my son became a citizen he is married to an american girl and all his children were born there do we have to renew it every year no one have said this to us before :juggle:


Nope.

The card when it arrives will be valid for 10 years. You shouldn't ever need to renew it as you can naturalize as a USC after 5 years. 

USCIS - Now That You Are A Permanent Resident


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at the official source (the USCIS website) regarding renewal of green cards:
> 
> http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/us...543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=7e8d96981298d010VgnVCM100
> 
> ...


hi i will look at that but i was reading the thread from strawberry shortcake and they mention about renewing it my son has never mention that so i just thought that once you got it that was you sorted cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> hi i will look at that but i was reading the thread from strawberry shortcake and they mention about renewing it my son has never mention that so i just thought that once you got it that was you sorted cheers


If you look at Strawberry Shortcake's post, I wrote a disclaimer underneath it since it was a million miles from reality. Best just to ignore it.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If you look at Strawberry Shortcake's post, I wrote a disclaimer underneath it since it was a million miles from reality. Best just to ignore it.


ok dokey i will


----------

